
Can This Social Media Site Make You Rich? - walterbell
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/can-this-social-media-site-make-you-rich-w449566
======
Nomentatus
Bitcoin has a first-mover advantage. Aside from technical insufficiency
(another topic) one might suppose that network effect will leave all the
imitators in the dust. But... The idea of convertibility to Bitcoin provides
some leverage, and the idea that you'll be supporting creators right to earn
from their writing; is motivating. So, maybe. There's also the fact that
enormous computer resources and energy aren't deliberately wasted creating new
coin. That's green. Letting just anybody create money out of thin air is the
sort of thing that govts have traditionally resisted (unless they're the ones
doing it with qualitative easing, etc.) Bitcoin got traction because there was
no headquarters for a government to shut down, no central database to seize or
destroy; will governments decide that they can't monopolize the currency
business anymore and let this stuff thrive?

